# The Word-by-Word Story



## xoot (Apr 19, 2002)

Ok, here is the plan:

You post a word, and other people post words, so in the end it becomes a story. You must post the word in brackets. I will start:

[Once]


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 19, 2002)

Xoot, just with a word, wouldn't it take WAY too long?! Why not a sentence?

[upon]

-B


----------



## voice- (Apr 19, 2002)

OK, I'll play with you for a while

[a time] 'a' hardly counts as a word


----------



## twyg (Apr 19, 2002)

[power]


----------



## Valrus (Apr 19, 2002)

You oughta keep the sentence going so people don't have to read 30 posts just to get a sentence. Add your word in brackets at the end...

Once upon a time power [was]

-the valrus


----------



## divibisan (Apr 19, 2002)

Once upon a time power was [rare]


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 19, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare [until]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 19, 2002)

Please can we use phrases, it is really hard to do anything with just one word

Once upon a time power was rare [a brave mac user]


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 19, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user [stepped into the evil kingdom of]

-B


----------



## divibisan (Apr 19, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of [Mytopia to become it's ruler]


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 19, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. [Bringing only his]


----------



## phatsharpie (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only [his trusty iBook and iPod.]


----------



## voice- (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. [But what he didn't know]


----------



## stagmata (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know [was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights]


----------



## voice- (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. [So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security]


----------



## uoba (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. 

[However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was, the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan!
 ]



--- (this  is fiction, no flames)


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security.However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was, the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan!
[or *were* they?]
Bernie     )


----------



## voice- (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security.However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was, the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! 
or *were* they? 

[The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs]


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 20, 2002)

******** EVERYONE FORGOT MY WORD!!!! ********* 

i'll insert it and add on to the story...

Once upon a time power was rare, *until* a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security.However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was, the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! 
or *were* they? 

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

[This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security.However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was, the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan!
or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. [He raised his magic staff of death when suddenly]


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security.  However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan!
or *were* they? 

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones.  [And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns.  They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"]


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they? 

	The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

	This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

[A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign.}


----------



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: [the  original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years.]


----------



## xoot (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. [They first went to the]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the [Luna Sea, where to souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was]


----------



## xoot (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where to souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. [Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destoryed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where to souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

[xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had]


----------



## xoot (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they? 

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!" 

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where to souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard. 

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

[But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind.]


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become it's ruler. Bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they? 

The truth is, that in this iwisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!" 

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where to souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard. 

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had. 

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind.  [Sadly xoot was killed by large Norweigen women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.]


----------



## Valrus (Apr 20, 2002)

At this... um, pivotal moment in our... um, epic saga, mind if I play editor and clean up the prose a bit?

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. [Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.]

*Not my addition to the story:*
Sorry guys, I don't think it'll sell. 
xoot, knock it off with the self-insertion. What do you think this is, a fan fic? And look where it got you: large Norwegian women. 

-the valrus


----------



## JohnnyV (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


[With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 20, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly.  [Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!]


----------



## xoot (Apr 21, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!!

[But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring).]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 21, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!!

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring).

[Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him.]


----------



## xoot (Apr 22, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!!

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring).

Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him.

[He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 22, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!!

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring).

Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him.

He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him.

[The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and]


----------



## twyg (Apr 23, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!!

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring).

Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him.

He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him.

The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and

[ fired into the pond located in the courtyard. As the fish began to float to the surface, the mercs moved to their comfortable Delta formation. Diverging on the kings' throne, exhausted of their ammo they]


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 23, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they? 

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!" 

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard. 

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had. 

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac. 


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!! 

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring). 

Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him. 

He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him. 

The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and fired into the pond located in the courtyard. As the fish began to float to the surface, the mercs moved to their comfortable Delta formation. Diverging on the kings' throne, exhausted of their ammo they [had to switch to their lightsabers.  Since they all had studied the ways of the Force under Master Yoda....]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 23, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!!

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring).

Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him.

He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him.

The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and fired into the pond located in the courtyard. As the fish began to float to the surface, the mercs moved to their comfortable Delta formation. Diverging on the kings' throne, exhausted of their ammo they had to switch to their lightsabers. Since they all had studied the ways of the Force under Master Yoda. [They fought, but Luke Skywalker came into the throne room and said "Foolish mercenaries!" The mercs woke up tied to a stone table in a dungeon. The strange hallucinations were caused by mind control gas that had been sprayed into their mouth during the interrogation. Not noticing that they were awake a guard said "No one could withstand that gas except... No it couldn't be! The..."]


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 23, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they? 

      The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

      This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!" 

      A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard. 

      xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had. 

      But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac. 


      With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!! 

      But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring). 

      Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him. 

      He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him. 

      The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and fired into the pond located in the courtyard. As the fish began to float to the surface, the mercs moved to their comfortable Delta formation. Diverging on the kings' throne, exhausted of their ammo they had to switch to their lightsabers. Since they all had studied the ways of the Force under Master Yoda, they fought courageously, but Luke Skywalker came into the throne room and said "Foolish mercenaries!" 
      The mercs woke up tied to a stone table in a dungeon. The strange hallucinations were caused by mind control gas that had been sprayed into their mouth during the interrogation. Not noticing that they were awake a guard said "No one could withstand that gas except... No it couldn't be! The..."
  [  For there,  barely visible in the blinding light was an entity that was unremarkable, except for thew fact under his arm was they mythical 128k Mac. 'Twas a magnificent sight, the friends agreed during many a long drinking session with the figure, who of course was none other than]


----------



## twyg (Apr 24, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they? 

      The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

      This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!" 

      A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard. 

      xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had. 

      But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac. 


      With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!! 

      But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring). 

      Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him. 

      He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him. 

      The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and fired into the pond located in the courtyard. As the fish began to float to the surface, the mercs moved to their comfortable Delta formation. Diverging on the kings' throne, exhausted of their ammo they had to switch to their lightsabers. Since they all had studied the ways of the Force under Master Yoda, they fought courageously, but Luke Skywalker came into the throne room and said "Foolish mercenaries!" 
      The mercs woke up tied to a stone table in a dungeon. The strange hallucinations were caused by mind control gas that had been sprayed into their mouth during the interrogation. Not noticing that they were awake a guard said "No one could withstand that gas except... No it couldn't be! The..."
   For there,  barely visible in the blinding light was an entity that was unremarkable, except for thew fact under his arm was they mythical 128k Mac. 'Twas a magnificent sight, the friends agreed during many a long drinking session with the figure, who of course was none other than 
[iPaley! Touting scripture that somehow justified the monopolistic empire he raised the 128k Mac on high, just before he dashed the Mac on the dungeon floor]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 24, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!!

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring).

Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him.

He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him.

The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and fired into the pond located in the courtyard. As the fish began to float to the surface, the mercs moved to their comfortable Delta formation. Diverging on the kings' throne, exhausted of their ammo they had to switch to their lightsabers. Since they all had studied the ways of the Force under Master Yoda, they fought courageously, but Luke Skywalker came into the throne room and said "Foolish mercenaries!"
The mercs woke up tied to a stone table in a dungeon. The strange hallucinations were caused by mind control gas that had been sprayed into their mouth during the interrogation. Not noticing that they were awake a guard said "No one could withstand that gas except... No it couldn't be! The..."
For there, barely visible in the blinding light was an entity that was unremarkable, except for thew fact under his arm was they mythical 128k Mac. 'Twas a magnificent sight, the friends agreed during many a long drinking session with the figure, who of course was none other than
iPaley! Touting scripture that somehow justified the monopolistic empire he raised the 128k Mac on high, just before he dashed the Mac on the dungeon floor

[The computer hit the floor, but landed unharmed. "What!! NO!!" he yelled as he jumped repeatedly on the computer to no avail. "Well, if I can't destroy this computer I'll just have to kill you!"]


----------



## xoot (Apr 26, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they? 

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs. 

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!" 

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard. 

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had. 

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac. 


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!! 

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring). 

Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him. 

He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him. 

The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and fired into the pond located in the courtyard. As the fish began to float to the surface, the mercs moved to their comfortable Delta formation. Diverging on the kings' throne, exhausted of their ammo they had to switch to their lightsabers. Since they all had studied the ways of the Force under Master Yoda, they fought courageously, but Luke Skywalker came into the throne room and said "Foolish mercenaries!" 
The mercs woke up tied to a stone table in a dungeon. The strange hallucinations were caused by mind control gas that had been sprayed into their mouth during the interrogation. Not noticing that they were awake a guard said "No one could withstand that gas except... No it couldn't be! The..." 
For there, barely visible in the blinding light was an entity that was unremarkable, except for thew fact under his arm was they mythical 128k Mac. 'Twas a magnificent sight, the friends agreed during many a long drinking session with the figure, who of course was none other than 
iPaley! Touting scripture that somehow justified the monopolistic empire he raised the 128k Mac on high, just before he dashed the Mac on the dungeon floor 

The computer hit the floor, but landed unharmed. "What!! NO!!" he yelled as he jumped repeatedly on the computer to no avail. "Well, if I can't destroy this computer I'll just have to kill you!"

[Then, a trapdoor opened up beneath them, and there were machine guns there. The mercenaries each took one.]


----------



## divibisan (Apr 26, 2002)

Once upon a time power was rare, until a brave mac user stepped into the evil kingdom of Mytopia to become its ruler, bringing only his trusty iBook and iPod. But what he didn't know was that the evil fire-breathing LINUX dragon was lurking right around the corner, hungry for the camelot knights. So this brave Mac user, with his UNIX knowlege, had to duel the LINUX dragon in a battle of OS security. However, the world had turned upside down, and lurking in the background was the MacUsers evil nemesis, Windowslacus... seemingly making allegeance with the LINUX clan! or *were* they?

The truth is, that in this twisted world, Windows computers were hack-proof and the Windows users were hacking both Linux and Mac implanting viruses to destroy their OSs.

This being said, the Windowslacus' prime ruler came out to deliver a message to all that would send terror throughout all of the MacUsers' bones. And the ruler said "All nouns shall henceforth be proclaimed iNouns. They shall follow the iConvention of the iMac, for that will cheapen the iMacs iNfluence in the iWorld!"

A band of anti-Windowslacus mercenaries set forth immediatly to recover the one thing that could destroy Windowslacus and stop his evil reign: the original 128k Mac which had been lost for 16 years. They first went to the Luna Sea, where the souls of cursed Windows users go. They hoped to find the one man who knew where the 128k Mac was. Alas, they did not find that man, for he was destroyed in the Great War. The only person they found was xoot, who was a traveling wizard.

xoot's mind had been destroyed by using a PC for so long and he knew nothing and spoke only in rhyming songs. He sung of a way to bring someone back to life if you had.

But one time, xoot stopped these songs. The influence of the PC was washed away from his mind. Sadly xoot was killed by large Norwegian women who pleasured him until he exploded before the mercenaries got to ask him about the 128k Mac.


With the passing of xoot, the anti-Windowslacus mercenaries began to wander aimlessly. Soon they got lost in Luna Sea and started to be infected by Microsoft Mind XP 2.0 which made them start to like Windows!!!

But, in the Luna Sea, they saw a blue rider called Aordas, who carried the Aqua ring, which allowed him to be invisible and to travel to places instantly (it was common to find a blue rider with an Aqua ring).

Aordas was a Mac user and upon hearing this the mercenaries (who had now turned into Windows fans) attecked him.

He put the Ring to one of the mercenaries' heads and they were instantly healed. He did likewise with each of them, but at he end he was paged and had to go. All of the mercenaries missed him.

The mercenaries continued their search to the land of E-Bahyo. There they asked the king for help. The king however had been brainwashed by Windowslacus and attacked them. The mercenaries pulled out their machine guns and fired into the pond located in the courtyard. As the fish began to float to the surface, the mercs moved to their comfortable Delta formation. Diverging on the kings' throne, exhausted of their ammo they had to switch to their lightsabers. Since they all had studied the ways of the Force under Master Yoda, they fought courageously, but Luke Skywalker came into the throne room and said "Foolish mercenaries!"
The mercs woke up tied to a stone table in a dungeon. The strange hallucinations were caused by mind control gas that had been sprayed into their mouth during the interrogation. Not noticing that they were awake a guard said "No one could withstand that gas except... No it couldn't be! The..."
For there, barely visible in the blinding light was an entity that was unremarkable, except for thew fact under his arm was they mythical 128k Mac. 'Twas a magnificent sight, the friends agreed during many a long drinking session with the figure, who of course was none other than
iPaley! Touting scripture that somehow justified the monopolistic empire he raised the 128k Mac on high, just before he dashed the Mac on the dungeon floor

The computer hit the floor, but landed unharmed. "What!! NO!!" he yelled as he jumped repeatedly on the computer to no avail. "Well, if I can't destroy this computer I'll just have to kill you!"

Then, a trapdoor opened up beneath them, and there were machine guns there. The mercenaries each took one [and fired. To their surprise, the guns fired out the back! Luckily they were pointed away from the mercs. and didn't hurt them. Then iPaley came in with a ice pick and advanced on them. "I will enjoy making you suffer!! Ah,  ha ha ha ha!!!"

"No!" cried the lead merc. and pointed his gun at himself. "You'll burn in Hell!!" cried iPaley as he prepared to hit Steve (the lead mercenary). "Take this!!" yelled Steve and shot at himself. The bullets flew out of the butt of the gun at iPaley, but...]


----------

